# Any body heard



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

From Sharkchum? I fear something's not right.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

hadn't seen anything for a couple days.... did you check his last thread for any replies? Man I hope he gets right one the best people I have never met ...yet!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been worried too.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I will call him now!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I've been out of pocket for the past week. Been thinking the same.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Rang 7 times and recording said mailbox is full prayers continue for our friend.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Hope he's ok. Thanks bubbas kenner


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

steve holchak said:


> From Sharkchum? I fear something's not right.


PM sent ( sorry I wish I knew )

prayers sharkchum... stay strong bud!!!!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Man, I don't know the man but I will send up prayers!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been praying for him ever since his first post when he said he was having scary symptoms.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Hopefully he is just working some things out,,,


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

He went swimming in North Carolina.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

bigfishtx said:


> He went swimming in North Carolina.


Based on the post from Chum a few days back when he said he was scared and in the hospital with chest pains, your post is in pretty poor taste.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Based on the post from Chum a few days back when he said he was scared and in the hospital with chest pains, your post is in pretty poor taste.


x2... I hope you are serious other wise poor judgment along with taste.. chum is a well like respected guy by myself and many many others and I never even met him.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> He went swimming in North Carolina.


Very uncalled for, and certainly not funny.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

shaggydog said:


> Very uncalled for, and certainly not funny.


I had no idea he had posted that. Sorry to the op.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Kind of odd, he referred to the tournament saying he must win, it is a life or death situation. And he is selling a 4 wheeler in the classifieds saying it is a life or death situation.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Needs to post back up or someone that knows him personally needs to contact him . Prayers sent !


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Surely someone here knows him and can let his friends know.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Yea I been wondering..But know nothing...Prayers in case


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I think Zeigoist(sp) would know.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hopefully, he's on the mend and just taking a break.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

My brother in law is a childhood friend of Johnny's. He spoke with him today... He is still alive and kicking, but that is all he said when i talked to him. 


On that East 5...


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Herb Burnwell said:


> My brother in law is a childhood friend of Johnny's. He spoke with him today... He is still alive and kicking, but that is all he said when i talked to him.
> 
> On that East 5...


Good deal!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Good to hear !


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Herb Burnwell said:


> My brother in law is a childhood friend of Johnny's. He spoke with him today... He is still alive and kicking, but that is all he said when i talked to him.
> 
> On that East 5...


If he speaks with him again, please ask him to convey my (our) thoughts, prayers and well wishes.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm still alive, if you can call it that. It keeps getting worse everyday, headaches, chest pains, numbness in both arms, shortness of breath, dizziness, stomach pains, tired all the time, and I have no energy to do anything. Life just sucks and it never gets better. I tried to go fishing Saturday but there is no saltwater left in Texas, so that was totally pointless.So much for winning enough money to pay my lawyer. I was gonna do the cook-off down in Sargent this weekend, but all my sponsors backed out, so I have nothing to cook, so I guess there won't be any trophy's for October Fish this year. I appreciate everyone thinking about me, but your prayers are a waste of time. I am living proof that there is no god. If there was some kind of supreme being watching over us, than there would be no way this much bad stuff could happen to one person.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Everything happens for a reason ! Perception is everything , work on getting your health in check , if you still breathing you always have chance , and thou you don't believe prayers they do work . I have seen it in my own life , things aren't always as bad as we see them . I will keep you in my prayers


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I am glad you are still with us, but very sorry for what you have to say. Attitude means a lot in a healing process. Try to do things your doctor asks, one step at a time, and don't sweat the small stuff. I know there are some things that seem very important to you, but at this time, looking at the big picture, they are very small things. The big thing is to do the necessary things to improve your physical and mental condition. I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I'm still alive, if you can call it that. It keeps getting worse everyday, headaches, chest pains, numbness in both arms, shortness of breath, dizziness, stomach pains, tired all the time, and I have no energy to do anything. Life just sucks and it never gets better. I tried to go fishing Saturday but there is no saltwater left in Texas, so that was totally pointless.So much for winning enough money to pay my lawyer. I was gonna do the cook-off down in Sargent this weekend, but all my sponsors backed out, so I have nothing to cook, so I guess there won't be any trophy's for October Fish this year. I appreciate everyone thinking about me, but your prayers are a waste of time. I am living proof that there is no god. If there was some kind of supreme being watching over us, than there would be no way this much bad stuff could happen to one person.


This doesn't sound like you. Is this a bad joke? What the hell is going on?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you been following the diet I sent you? How much weight have your lost? I have lost 7 pounds following it religiously for a week and my energy levels are already increasing. If you didn't get your email, I'll resend it.

You may not believe in God, but he loves you anyway. Its your job to fix the problems in your life, His job is to give you strength to do what has to be done.


----------



## the kid68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sharkchum I have never met you sir, but from your post you seem like a stand up guy. I can tell you this you are not the first person to be tested by the lord and you will not be the last. If you need an example look up the story of job in the bible. Again I can't begin to understand what you are going through, but it seems to me you have a lot of people that care about you. Like I have been told many times before there is no shame in reaching out for help. A lot of times it benefits both the person receiving the help and the person giving the help.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

shark,
everyone says your a good guy. I've seen a lot of good posts from you. seen where you've taught kids to fish. that's good stuff.

I'm pulling for you. My 2 cents even though I'm not a doctor but speaking from experience with a family member, you are having anxiety/panic attacks. you need to go see a therapist and take something like a Xanax....good for anxiety and a beta blocker that helps with blood pressure.

And realize this....yes, it could be a lot worse. If you don't think it could be worse, go to the pediatric hospital and visit with some kids that have cancer. You have a chance to do something about your health and your life. You've taken one small step by going to see the doctors to start. Now you need to keep taking steps in that direction.....every day take another step towards getting healthy physically and mentally. Once you've accomplished that then you'll be in a better position to have your kids in your life.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Man.....take it easy it will all come out ok.You just wait and see.Let me know if there is anything i can do for you.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Chum, 


You are flat out being selfish. Look at all these people that have never met you that are pulling for you. 


Come on man. Pull your **** together. You are better than this.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> I'm still alive, if you can call it that. It keeps getting worse everyday, headaches, chest pains, numbness in both arms, shortness of breath, dizziness, stomach pains, tired all the time, and I have no energy to do anything. Life just sucks and it never gets better. I tried to go fishing Saturday but there is no saltwater left in Texas, so that was totally pointless.So much for winning enough money to pay my lawyer. I was gonna do the cook-off down in Sargent this weekend, but all my sponsors backed out, so I have nothing to cook, so I guess there won't be any trophy's for October Fish this year. I appreciate everyone thinking about me, but your prayers are a waste of time. I am living proof that there is no god. If there was some kind of supreme being watching over us, than there would be no way this much bad stuff could happen to one person.


WOW! SC, that is a truly defeatist attitude. I don't know you except for what I read on here and you seem like a great guy with a lot to offer. I know from your posts lately that you have been going through more than any one man should have to at one time. Try saying a few prayers and asking God for some help. It works! 
Cook offs and October fish trophies are trivial things. We can get by without those. You need to work on getting your health right. Everything else can wait. Legal issues arent life or death. They may seem like it at times but, trust me they arent. 
My prayers are with you but, You gotta get your mind and health right. Think about something you want to live for and take small steps forward.
K


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Symtoms*

Sharkum, like mentioned above I am not a doctor either but I have had bad panic attacks, still do from time to time and your symptoms are basically the same thing I have experienced. You really and truly feel like your going to die.
Talk to your doctor or see a therapist about it just to make sure that is not what's going on with you. Until you have experienced it yourself it's hard to explain to others what your going through. I am trying to work through it on my own because I can't take medicine with my job. Hang in there and best of luck to you sir, we are all pulling for you and you have a great support group behind you on 2cool.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello Sharkchum. Just wanted to let you know that a lot of people are thinking about you and care about you. The phrase "walk a mile in my shoes" comes to mind after reading your post. Sorry you're going thru so much in your life right now. You are in a big storm right now and the waves keep hitting you. But rest assured friend, this too shall pass.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> I'm still alive, if you can call it that. It keeps getting worse everyday, headaches, chest pains, numbness in both arms, shortness of breath, dizziness, stomach pains, tired all the time, and I have no energy to do anything. Life just sucks and it never gets better. I tried to go fishing Saturday but there is no saltwater left in Texas, so that was totally pointless.So much for winning enough money to pay my lawyer. I was gonna do the cook-off down in Sargent this weekend, but all my sponsors backed out, so I have nothing to cook, so I guess there won't be any trophy's for October Fish this year. I appreciate everyone thinking about me, but your prayers are a waste of time. I am living proof that there is no god. If there was some kind of supreme being watching over us, than there would be no way this much bad stuff could happen to one person.


 While I don't agree with your views and path, I support your decision to do what you please. Good luck with your next steps.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Just keep it on the road and out of the ditch for now Johnny. There's plenty of time to get back in touch with the everyday. There are a lot of us out here communicating with each other worried about you. I wish you could sit down and have a long front porch visit with Jim (Timemachine) that guy can get you grounded real quick. Hang tuff buddy! "No Step for a Stepper"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I can tell you this. Last year I was as sick as a NON-Cancer illness can make you. Vomited everynight, all night for 9 months. Went from 170 pounds to 135. Blood pressure wnt to over 181/110. Sleep deprevasion made me halucinating. Dr's had me on 7 medications. Then something got right and I recovered. Back up to 180 pounds. Sllep great. No medicines at all.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've shook your hand and looked into your eyes and know you have what it takes to improvise, overcome, and adapt to all the issues you are facing in your life...Time to get tough Johnny!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

gater said:


> Sharkum, like mentioned above I am not a doctor either but I have had bad panic attacks, still do from time to time and your symptoms are basically the same thing I have experienced. You really and truly feel like your going to die.
> Talk to your doctor or see a therapist about it just to make sure that is not what's going on with you. Until you have experienced it yourself it's hard to explain to others what your going through. I am trying to work through it on my own because I can't take medicine with my job. Hang in there and best of luck to you sir, we are all pulling for you and you have a great support group behind you on 2cool.


x-1000. get to a doc immediately. Get some relief. They have medicines that will help


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I'm still alive, if you can call it that. It keeps getting worse everyday, headaches, chest pains, numbness in both arms, shortness of breath, dizziness, stomach pains, tired all the time, and I have no energy to do anything. Life just sucks and it never gets better. I tried to go fishing Saturday but there is no saltwater left in Texas, so that was totally pointless.So much for winning enough money to pay my lawyer. I was gonna do the cook-off down in Sargent this weekend, but all my sponsors backed out, so I have nothing to cook, so I guess there won't be any trophy's for October Fish this year. I appreciate everyone thinking about me, but your prayers are a waste of time. I am living proof that there is no god. If there was some kind of supreme being watching over us, than there would be no way this much bad stuff could happen to one person.


what you have said here is the exact proof that there is a GOD... he would only allow this much on a son or daughter of his that he knows can handle it! stay strong friend, though we have never met, you sir are well respected by the person you are already and the things we all have seen you do ( ie helping kids catch fish just one example). Even though your faith is low right now look to him for the guidance you are needing the advice you are wanting and the answers you need, although he will not place this right in front of your face he will answer just keep your eyes open to see them and your heart open to allow them in. we all have seen beautiful rainbows after a terrible storm, your rainbow is coming trust in him to show it to you!!!!!! God bless you chum and your family!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

gater said:


> Sharkum, like mentioned above I am not a doctor either but I have had bad panic attacks, still do from time to time and your symptoms are basically the same thing I have experienced. You really and truly feel like your going to die.
> Talk to your doctor or see a therapist about it just to make sure that is not what's going on with you. Until you have experienced it yourself it's hard to explain to others what your going through. I am trying to work through it on my own because I can't take medicine with my job. Hang in there and best of luck to you sir, we are all pulling for you and you have a great support group behind you on 2cool.


Gater may have nailed it & PA is a tough diagnosis to make. If it wasn't for the hypertention you have, your cluster of symptoms sound to me like it might be severe adrenal insufficiency or Addison's Crisis, although it usually causes hypotention, but everyone is different.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Johnny, I wondered quietly about you for sometime after reading several months ago that you did not believe in God (I even mentioned your issues with my wife a few weeks ago and told her at that time that you need God). I too was once in your position as a non believer until the point came in my life that I could no longer handle things on my own ( God was always with me but I didn't realize it). I reached a point in my life that I got on my knees and begged God to accept me and help me from my troubles because I seen no other way out than with his help.

Johnny, look back at the things that you have posted here on 2cool such as... issues with your daughter and her running away, issues with your son, your health issues, etc. I believe strongly that God is testing you. You have said aloud "I don't believe in God in several post here on 2cool.

Open your eyes buddy and see that you need God in your life, I think you would certainly agree with me that you are not doing very well without him. Get rid of the pride you have in your heart and simply ask God into your life and heart!

It's my opinion that God knows that guys like you and me may be a little hard headed so he allows troubles into your/our life in an attempt to get your attention to draw you to him.

Johhny, I'm not trying to preach to you buddy I'm merely telling you about my own circumstances to let you know that I understand and I can tell you this... Once I accepted Jesus into my life things changed a great deal in my life.

I wrote the story of my coming to God many years ago and it was published on a website based in the UK. In my story I didn't go into a great deal of detail about my troubles and the website even edited my story a bit but I'd like to share that story with you and ask that you take a few minutes to read it.

Remember, you have nothing to loose by accepting God but MANY things to gain! I know for certain that my life changed completely!

http://www.wordlibrary.co.uk/article.php?id=247


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sharkchum, 
there are many here that care for you..... I usually do not push religion on anyone, but from a few of us please take time to listen to this man in the link. and know there are 2 coolers here that are willing to help with what we can, and with what is within our power. I know of a man that truly would like for you to take a minute of your time to just listen to this link please don't just listen but hear the words.

http://www.gty.org/resources/sermons/80-424/hope-for-a-doomed-nation


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate singing where others hear me but I recorded this song I wrote so a friend could hear it ... maybe it will help you. I'm not a singer but the song has touched a lot of my friends.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hate to hear you talk like this Johnny. We have fished together, drank cold beer together, laughed and talked about fishing. You have a ton of friends. You are a good guy and I hope things get better for you soon. Anytime you wake up is a good day. My little brother would have turned 30 years old today. I bet he'd trade you in a heart beat to be alive and back on this earth. Even with all the iisues you are facing. Have faith my friend. Let me know if you need anything. You have my number.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

[URL said:


> http://www.wordlibrary.co.uk/article.php?id=247[/URL]


Trodery, what a beautiful story! Brought tears to my eyes!

Johnny, don't lose faith because of some bad days. We all have them, some more than others. You have a lot of people who care about you. Find the strength within yourself to push through all this stuff. Better days are ahead buddy...I will pray for you.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

J, there is allot of outstanding advice here. We are human and all need help. Whether it be spiritual or medical. 

I remember last month meeting you. You were full of joy and confidence. Listen to your doctors and heart and invite the Holy Spirit in to lift you. We want to hear about that fun loving surf angler busting the chop.

More importantly, your family wants you busting that surf.

God Bless and prayers for you bud.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Continued prayers brother man.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

SC, I don't know you personally but you have my prayers. You mentioning there is no God and that prayer is hopeless only means you need my prayer even more. Do not give up. You never have to look too far to find someone who has it much worse than you. After the storm comes the sunshine.

Trodery & Spirit, Nice story and beautiful song. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Praying for you brother...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

SC just like a metal refiner purifies metal by turning up the heat to burn off impurities so does God sometimes in our lives. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Hang in there my friend. God gave you this tough time bacause he knows you can handle it.

The great people on this forum showing their concern and support for you are a testament to the hand of God letting you know you are not alone. 

We are here for you.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hang in there!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

SC,

Sometimes we have to persevere. Just keep keeping on and relentlessly working on the issues with those with more knowledge than our own. Like a grinder looking for monster trout - just keep plugging.

I assure you, it will get better.

SG2


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Hope you can weather out the storm, brighter days are in store for you.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's a little of what I'm dealing with. This is a very short version because the whole thing would take months to write, but it should help ya'll understand. I raised my 2 kids on my own because their mother was a drug addict. After 10 years of having no contact with the kids, she took me back to court to get her visitation rights back. The judge gave her visitation even though she was a drug addict and told me he would put me in jail if I didn't let her see them. I spent over $10,000 trying to get her to pay all the back child support she owed me. The judge told me because she was a drug addict and didn't have a job, there was nothing he could do. I went to the AG and they told me the same thing. First she turned my daughter against me and ran her crazy. I spent my entire life savings trying to get help for my daughter, but it was all for nothing, my daughter is now a drug addict prostitute living with her drug addict mom and I haven't talked to her for over 2 years. All of this is because the courts, CPS, and the police would do nothing. Than she started turning my son against me, she ran him crazy to the point that he tried to kill his self. Than she convinced him to come live with her , because she let them run wild and they had no rules. My son came back a few weeks ago because he realized what his mom really was. Now I have to be in court Monday to get custody back and everything starts all over again. The judge is gonna force me to let my son go see his mom and if I refuse he will put me in jail. Now this is the very short version. In the last 4 years I have been to court over all this 14 times. Between lawyers, councilors, Psychologists, rehab centers, hospitals, and youth treatment centers I have spent over $200,000, while their drug addict mom has spent $0. All the doctors and councilors that have talked to my kids say the same thing, that their mental problems and from the abandonment issues with their mom. They feel like if they do what ever their mom tells them than she won't abandon them again. None of this is my fault, but I'm the one that has to take care of it. It has cost me everything, after I ran out of money I had to start getting loans, when I couldn't get any more loans I had to start selling off everything I had worked for my whole life, now I have nothing left. Now keep in mind that while I've been dealing with all of this, everyone I cared about has died, one of my best friends, my mom, grandma, 3 uncles, 2 aunt's,my father in law, and a cousin. Through all of this I have tried to stay positive and not let it get me down, but enough is enough.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

how old is your son? I know from my family experience that at a certain age they can start telling the court what they want. there's even another thread on 2cool about the same thing. Per my sister the attorney at 12 they can usually get the court to listen to what the kid wants. She's going thru this right now with her 14 y/o step-daughter and 10 y/o son. The mother of the kids is absolute psycho and has impacted both. the daughter is following same path but the son is starting to see thru it.

If your son wants to be with you he needs to be able to tell this to the judge or an amicus attorney (attorney appointed by the court to represent the kid).

Also, you know your ex is a dead beat drug addict....you know she has no money...so why spend any money trying to get child support from her?

It would have been nice had the courts and police thrown her in jail for not paying....but that's not what they do to mom's. And honestly there's a lot of dead beat dad's out there that don't get thrown in jail. It sucks...but that's the world we live in.

you've fought a brilliant fight...and recognize you still can't quit....your son needs you.....you've lost all of these folks...but you still have him.....don't stop the fight now

abide by the courts decision but also let the boy know he can start making decisions on his own...if court says he has to live with momma but he decides to come to your place and he does.....let HER take YOU to court over it....she ain't gonna do squat...and if she does you've shown to the judge you took him there and he left on his own accord...if you keep doing that it's not in the kids best interest


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

sharkchum said:


> Here's a little of what I'm dealing with. This is a very short version because the whole thing would take months to write, but it should help ya'll understand. I raised my 2 kids on my own because their mother was a drug addict. After 10 years of having no contact with the kids, she took me back to court to get her visitation rights back. The judge gave her visitation even though she was a drug addict and told me he would put me in jail if I didn't let her see them. I spent over $10,000 trying to get her to pay all the back child support she owed me. The judge told me because she was a drug addict and didn't have a job, there was nothing he could do. I went to the AG and they told me the same thing. First she turned my daughter against me and ran her crazy. I spent my entire life savings trying to get help for my daughter, but it was all for nothing, my daughter is now a drug addict prostitute living with her drug addict mom and I haven't talked to her for over 2 years. All of this is because the courts, CPS, and the police would do nothing. Than she started turning my son against me, she ran him crazy to the point that he tried to kill his self. Than she convinced him to come live with her , because she let them run wild and they had no rules. My son came back a few weeks ago because he realized what his mom really was. Now I have to be in court Monday to get custody back and everything starts all over again. The judge is gonna force me to let my son go see his mom and if I refuse he will put me in jail. Now this is the very short version. In the last 4 years I have been to court over all this 14 times. Between lawyers, councilors, Psychologists, rehab centers, hospitals, and youth treatment centers I have spent over $200,000, while their drug addict mom has spent $0. All the doctors and councilors that have talked to my kids say the same thing, that their mental problems and from the abandonment issues with their mom. They feel like if they do what ever their mom tells them than she won't abandon them again. None of this is my fault, but I'm the one that has to take care of it. It has cost me everything, after I ran out of money I had to start getting loans, when I couldn't get any more loans I had to start selling off everything I had worked for my whole life, now I have nothing left. Now keep in mind that while I've been dealing with all of this, everyone I cared about has died, one of my best friends, my mom, grandma, 3 uncles, 2 aunt's,my father in law, and a cousin. Through all of this I have tried to stay positive and not let it get me down, but enough is enough.


While you say she is a drug addict, did she pass court ordered drug screens? Right now you are caught up in the "fight the courts" trap. You have to find your way out. Only you know the way in your circumstance. You need to find out what pushed your kids back to their mother and turned them on to drugs. Is that something that can and should be changed? Once again, only you will know.

Cold hard truth: Stop spending money on battles you can't win. Focus on the battles you can win. You can't pay money to get money out of a broke person no matter how much money you spend.

One last thing. You say "None of this is my fault". NEVER say that around the kids. Kids are much smarter than you think. Nothing good will come of blaming only their mom. When you do that, you force them to choose sides.

Good luck with your troubles...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Won Hunglo said:


> While you say she is a drug addict, did she pass court ordered drug screens? Right now you are caught up in the "fight the courts" trap. You have to find your way out. Only you know the way in your circumstance. You need to find out what pushed your kids back to their mother and turned them on to drugs. Is that something that can and should be changed? Once again, only you will know.
> 
> Cold hard truth: Stop spending money on battles you can't win. Focus on the battles you can win. You can't pay money to get money out of a broke person no matter how much money you spend.
> 
> ...


The above sounds like good advice.

Sharkchum, it is often easier to identify a problem than correct it, and yours is obviously one of those times. I firmly believe that you can reach a stage where you have to find peace within yourself that you have attempted to do right. I am not saying give up. You, and most of us, don't have enough money to buy your way out of this. Honestly think back about what you have done right and where you may have made mistakes. Try to correct mistakes than can be corrected. Make it obvious that you love your kids; sometimes tough love is needed. Wake up each day and think "Today, just today, I am going to act morally right and also be optimistic. Yesterday is gone, and I can't change it, so I won't dwell on it."

Sorry Bud, I am not trying to preach at you, but rather make suggestions that have helped me. I did PM you about some of my past. I hope you read it and consider my paragraph above.


----------

